# Filho numa certidao de nascimento



## Amarello

Caros amigos,
Tenho um certidao de nascimento onde é registrado o nome do neonato como Mario Cortez *Filho*.  A minha dúvida é sempre a palavra "filho" nestes casos.  O certidao é do Brasil.  É o Jr. do ingles?  Muito obrigada.
Amarello


----------



## panjabigator

Pienso que quizás esta relacionada con la palabra "hijo."  En catalán, la palabra para "hijo" es "fill" y como quizás has reconocido las letras f y h cambian algunas veces entre idiomas.  Ojala que te haya ayudado.  Espero en ver otras respuestas.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

É bastante possível que nesse caso "Filho" seja o mesmo que "Júnior", ou seja, o filho tem o mesmo nome de seu pai. Mas existem alguns casos em que "Filho" é sobrenome, nome de família.

O mesmo ocorre com "Neto", quando, por exemplo, um menino tem o mesmo nome de seu avô.


----------



## kurumin

Marcio Afonso said:


> É bastante possível que nesse caso "Filho" seja o mesmo que "Júnior", ou seja, o filho tem o mesmo nome de seu pai. Mas existem alguns casos em que "Filho" é sobrenome, nome de família.
> 
> O mesmo ocorre com "Neto", quando, por exemplo, um menino tem o mesmo nome de seu avô.


Pasquale Cipro Neto?


----------



## Amarello

Marcio Afonso said:


> É bastante possível que nesse caso "Filho" seja o mesmo que "Júnior", ou seja, o filho tem o mesmo nome de seu pai. Mas existem alguns casos em que "Filho" é sobrenome, nome de família.
> 
> O mesmo ocorre com "Neto", quando, por exemplo, um menino tem o mesmo nome de seu avô.


 
Muito obrigada amigos!  É justamente essa a minha dúvida, se é um sobrenome o nao.  Algumas vezes vejo esse "Filho" em maiúscula nos documentos e tenho dúvidas.
Amarello


----------



## Vanda

Vamos exagerar um pouquinho.  Geralmente, 90% dos casos em que alguém tem Filho no sobrenome quer dizer isto mesmo: Filho como Júnior, assim como Neto, já explicado pelo Márcio.


----------



## Amarello

Muito obrigada Vanda!!
Amarello


----------



## Cristhian

Amarello,

é comum aparecer também a palavra "sobrinho"(=sobrino) em sobrenomes. Por exemplo: "José da Silva Sobrinho". Em muitos casos porque a pessoa recebeu o mesmo nome do tio, em outros casos talvez por ser o sobrenome do pai. 

Abraços


----------



## Amarello

Muito obrigada Cristhian pela sua ajuda!
Amarello


----------



## Tomby

Sinto discordar, mas penso que este tema não tem nada a ver com o exposto pelo Panjabigator. 
Realmente "_fill_" em catalão é "filho", como "_nebot_" significa "sobrinho"; "_germà_", "irmão"; "_fillol_", "afilhado", etc. Numa palavra, em maiúscula, acho que se trata de sobrenomes. 
Exemplos: Excmº. Sr. Jose *Hermano* Saraiva, professor português de História e narrador de um programa da RTP. Outro: *Fillol*, foi um guarda-redes (goleiro no Brasil) argentino que jogou há bastantes anos no campeonato espanhol de futebol. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Amarello

Muito obrigada!
Amarello


----------



## MARLONA3763

Si Filho se refiere a hijo de una persona con el mismo nombre, y no como el segundo apellido, significa igual que Jr. Habría que saber si en Brasil se utilizan los dos apellidos, como por ejemplo en España.
En EE.UU.:
Padre: John Smith Sr. 
Hijo: John Smith Jr.
Nieto: John Smith III


----------



## Danilo Andrade Tabone

Há uma lei no Brasil que proíbe nomes com numeração, como no exemplo em que você citou, "John Smith III" não existe no Brasil, ele seria John Smth Neto.


----------



## MARLONA3763

Gracias por la observación!!
)


----------

